# Điều trị rối loạn cương dương với 5 bài tập yoga này



## fujisumo01 (22/12/18)

Rối loạn cương dương là tình trạng nam giới gặp khó khăn trong việc cương cứng khi quan hệ. Có nhiều lý do dẫn tới bệnh rối loạn cương dương này như: lưu lượng máu tới dương vật, hormone, các bệnh mãn tính, tim, tiểu đường... Không những thế căng thẳng và lo âu thường gây ra những vấn đề tệ hại hơn. Mặc dù bệnh rối loạn cương dương không gây nguy hại gì tới sức khỏe nhưng lại khiến ảnh hưởng tới việc giường chiếu của vợ chồng. Vậy làm cách nào để chữa bệnh rối loạn cương dương? Hãy cùng Tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây để biết 5 tư thế yoga chữa chứng rối loạn cương dương ở nam giới này nhé!

Mọi người thường hay sử dụng thuốc Sildenafil (Viagra) để điều trị rối loạn cương dương, nhưng ít người nào biết tác dụng phụ của thuốc này có thể dẫn đến trầm cảm. Mặc khác bạn có thể tập yoga để thư giản và giúp ích trong việc chữa rối loạn cương dương. Một nghiên cứu cho thấy các người đàn ông trong độ tuổi trung niên đã cải thiện đáng kể bệnh rối loạn cương dương trong 12 tuần tập yoga.

*5 bài tập yoga điều trị rối loạn cương dương*
5 bài tập yoga dưới đây giúp thúc đẩy lượng máu lưu thông tới dương vật tốt hơn, cải thiện rối loạn cương dương hiệu quả.

*1. Paschimottana (Ngồi cúi ra trước)*
Tư thế ngồi cúi ra trước này giúp thư giãn các cơ xương chậu do ngồi trong thời gian dài, thúc đẩy lượng máu lưu thông tốt hơn. Tư thế này còn giúp bạn bình tĩnh và giảm trầm cảm nhẹ.

*Cách thực hiện:*

Ngồi trên tấm thảm yoga để 2 chân trước mặt, các ngón chân hướng lên trần nhà.
Hít vào và giơ cánh tay từ từ, gấp người về phía trước để giữ lấy ngón chân cái. Lưu ý cúi đầu sao cho tráng phải chạm với đầu gối và giữ tư thế này từ 20 tới 30 giây.
*2. Uttanaana (Đứng cúi gập người về đằng trước)*
Uttanaana tư thế kéo giản gân kheo có khả năng gây chấn thương rất cao. Nếu như bạn cảm thấy không tự tin thì có thể bỏ qua động tác này, vì nếu như thực hiện động tác Uttanaana này không đúng cách sẽ gây phản tác dụng khi tập.

*Cách thực hiện:*

Đứng thẳng giơ 2 tay chống hông, lúc gập người về phía trước thì thở ra và cố gắng hết sức giữ cho đầu gối của bạn thẳng.
Nếu như chưa quen với tư thế này, bạn chỉ cần gập người 1 cách mềm mại nhất là được.
Giữ tư thế nảy trong khoảng 10 đến 20 giây.
*3. Baddha Konasana (Tư thế móc câu hẹp)*
Baddha Konasana là tư thế dễ gây chấn thương cho đầu gối, đối với những người bị đau thần kinh tọa, thì nên ngồi trên gối mà tập asana này. Còn đối với đàn bà bạn không nên thực hiện asana này khi có kinh nguyệt.

*Cách thực hiện:*

Bắt đầu bằng tư thế ngồi làm việc
Cong 2 chân và đặt 2 lòng bàn chân chập vào nhau
Nắm chặt 2 bàn chân hoặc mắc cá chân đưa gót chân về phía háng càng sát càng tốt nhưng vẫn thoải mái.
Hãy giữ tư thế này trong khoảng 1 đến 2 phút.
*4. Janu Sirsasana (Tư thế đầu sát gối)*
Tư thế này thực hiện tốt nhất lúc bụng đói, có tác dụng cải thiện rối loạn cương dương, bình tĩnh và giảm trầm cảm nhẹ, khỏe các khớp xương...

*Cách thực hiện:*

Ngồi thẳng lưng, hơi ngã người về phía sau 2 tay giữ cân bằng và 2 chân đưa thẳng về trước.
Co chân trái vào người rồi dùng tay kéo chân trái sát háng, sao cho lòng bàn chân trái tì lên đùi chân phải và sau đấy hạ đùi chân trái xuống sát thảm nhất có thể.
Hít vào và giơ cả 2 tay lên trên. Thở và vươn toàn thân về phía trước, cố gắng đưa cằm lên đầu gối và 2 tay chạm lòng bàn chân.
Giữ tư thế này trong khoảng từ 1 tới 3 phút. Lặp đi lặp lại động tác này cả 2 chân để cân bằng cơ thể.
*5. Dhanurasana (Tư thế cây cung)*
Tư thế cây cung có tác dụng tăng cường sức mạnh cho lưng và bụng dưới, giúp kích thích cơ quan sinh sản đưa máu đến dương vật, giải tỏa căng thẳng...

*Cách thực hiện:*

Nằm úp mặt trên sàn, thả lỏng hông, hai thay xuôi theo chân.
Nâng 2 chân và 2 tay nắm lấy 2 mắt cá chân
Hít vào và nâng ngực và 2 chân của bạn lên không
Nhìn thằng phía trước và thư giãn
Giữ tư thế này từ 20 giây đến 30 giây và hít một hơi thật sâu và khi bạn thở ra và thả tư thế này.
Càng ngày càng có nhiều nghiên cứu cho thấy yoga có thể giúp điều trị rối loạn cương dương. Nếu bạn đang chần chừ thì hãy thực hiện những tư thế trên để cảm nhận hiệu quả của nó nhé!


----------

